# Dziwne zachowanie portage

## canis_lupus

Od jakiegoś czasu portage dziwnie się zachowuje. Wcześniej jak jakis pakiet był możliwy do zaktualizowania a cos od czego zależał jeszcze było ~ to pakiet był omijany podczas aktualizacji. Teraz mam coś takiego:

```
pingwiniarnia lupus # emerge -auDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.5 [2.1.11.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtest-1.6.0 [1.5.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gmock-1.6.0 [1.5.0]

[ebuild     U ~] media-libs/liblastfm-1.0.1 [0.3.3] USE="-fingerprint% -test%" 

[ebuild     U ~] app-emulation/wine-1.5.8 [1.5.7]

[ebuild     U ~] media-sound/clementine-1.0.1-r2 [1.0.1-r1]

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-sound/clementine-1.0.1-r2[lastfm], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=media-libs/liblastfm-1.0.1 ~x86
```

Co chwile coś mi wymusza odmaskowywanie pakietów. Co z tym można zrobic?

----------

## Jacekalex

Aktualizujesz clementine, a ta ma włączoną flagę lastfm, i zaciąga Ci lastfm w wersji testowej, wszystko masz napisane.

Zainteresuj się przełacznikiem --tree do emerge, czyli np:

```
emerge -tauDN world 
```

Wtedy wyświetli Ci drzewko, gdzie będzie zaznaczone, co ciągnie taką czy inną paczkę.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja rozumiem dlaczego mi go wciąga, ale wydaje mi się, że do niedawna było tak, że porage nie aktualizowało by clementine, puki wszystkie zalezności nie były by dostępne...

----------

## Jacekalex

To miałeś dziwne portage, ja mam od dawna 2.2.x ze względu na mechanizm setów, i kilka innych opcji, i jak jakiś stabilny program chce czegoś, co jest z arch testowej, to natychmiast się domaga zezwolenia.

Ale ja nie zawsze pozwalam.  :Wink: 

----------

